# remington model 7



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

dose the model 7 have a hindge floor plate?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My brother has one, I'll check with him and get back to ya. Any ideas on where to get a synthetic stock without losing an arm and a leg for one?


----------



## smbore (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm sure you know by now, but yes it does have a floor plate.


----------

